# Markets near you?



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi all hope we are all feeling fine and dandy.

I'm putting together a list of markets throughout Spain.
Not the Spanish townhall ones more the car boot/farmers market type. Basically the markets that mere mortals actually have a chance of getting a stall on.

Anyone have some near them or advetised in there local rags?

Cheers

D


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DROOBY said:


> I'm putting together a list of markets throughout Spain.
> Not the Spanish townhall ones more the car boot/farmers market type. Basically the markets that mere mortals actually have a chance of getting a stall on.
> 
> Anyone have some near them or advetised in there local rags?


Hi Drooby,

There is one every Sunday morning in Chiclana de la Frontera on the Costa de la Luz, proceeds go to an animal rescue charity called Kimba. Full details here: 

www.chifra.org - Kimba Charity Boot Sales


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi Drooby,
> 
> There is one every Sunday morning in Chiclana de la Frontera on the Costa de la Luz, proceeds go to an animal rescue charity called Kimba. Full details here:
> 
> www.chifra.org - Kimba Charity Boot Sales



Lovely Jubbly first one on the list.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DROOBY said:


> Hi all hope we are all feeling fine and dandy.
> 
> I'm putting together a list of markets throughout Spain.
> Not the Spanish townhall ones more the car boot/farmers market type. Basically the markets that mere mortals actually have a chance of getting a stall on.
> ...


Hi Drooby,
here are two threads for you which have some info, including a link to markets in Andalucia.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ing-spain/31679-market-stall-information.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/39646-benidorm-market-stalls.html


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Valverde, El Hierro, Saturday morning, opposite the hospital.

Tigaday, El Hierro, Sunday morning, next to the Childrens play area, opposite the petrol station.

Hepa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sunday morning in the car park under "La Trocha" Coin

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Purias market Sundays
Estacción ( de Puerto Lumbreras ) Sundays.
Lorca market Thursdays. In the Huerta de la Rueda.
Puerto Lumbreras Fridays. In & around the rambla in the old part of town.
Águilas Saturdays On the road towards Calabardina.
Aledo (small village up above Totana ) Sundays
La Parroquia Mondays
La Paca ( North of Lorca towards Caravaca ) Mondays.


----------



## glasshalffull (Nov 30, 2010)

DROOBY said:


> Hi all hope we are all feeling fine and dandy.
> 
> I'm putting together a list of markets throughout Spain.
> Not the Spanish townhall ones more the car boot/farmers market type. Basically the markets that mere mortals actually have a chance of getting a stall on.
> ...


Hi Drooby, just joined forum today, totally fed up with snow in U.K. I will be in Benidorm area over winter and fancy standing a few markets. Do have any updates on any local gaffs?. Benidorm interests me a bit, and I have heard it is possible to get a casual pitch, but not convinced. Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When the UK has snow, we have torrential rain lol!!! There are local car boot type markets around where you can get a casual pitch. The main town markets arent so easy to get and involve paperwork etc. I have occasionally seen the "looky-looky" men set up, but have to do a runner when the guardia come along!!?? - thats the extent of my knowledge. Drooby isnt posting very much at the moment

Jo xxx


----------



## glasshalffull (Nov 30, 2010)

jojo said:


> When the UK has snow, we have torrential rain lol!!! There are local car boot type markets around where you can get a casual pitch. The main town markets arent so easy to get and involve paperwork etc. I have occasionally seen the "looky-looky" men set up, but have to do a runner when the guardia come along!!?? - thats the extent of my knowledge. Drooby isnt posting very much at the moment
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo anyway, all the best. G/H/FULL.


----------



## bazzer (Dec 1, 2010)

DROOBY said:


> Hi all hope we are all feeling fine and dandy.
> 
> I'm putting together a list of markets throughout Spain.
> Not the Spanish townhall ones more the car boot/farmers market type. Basically the markets that mere mortals actually have a chance of getting a stall on.
> ...


there is one every sunday at the hippodrome racecourse at mijas, slow to begin with good site , if it builds up it will be huge, lots of free parking, i think times are 10am - 2pm


----------



## glasshalffull (Nov 30, 2010)

many thanks, will check it out. G/H/FULL.


----------

